

How to Throw a Windows 7 Party: Step 1 - Shoot Self in Face - alaricsp
http://tmblg.com/post/194865844/how-to-throw-a-windows-7-party-step-1-shoot

======
alaricsp
I couldn't watch it all the way through. It made me feel sick.

